# Underweight Male GSD (66 lbs)



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

So I have been taking care of a lost GSD for a month now, he is around 2 years old seems a bit underweight (66 lbs). From what I understand he should be above 75 lbs as an adult, no? 
Anyway how can I make him gain weight fast? I feed him Nutram Grain Free Salmon & Trout dry food 2 1/2 cups twice a day, enough? He doesn't finish them usually.
He doesn't have a big appetite so the vet gave him a shot last week to increase his appetite, seems a bit better.
Should I increase portions of the meals? Mix wet foot? Any suggestion would be great.
Does he look underweight anyway?














Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

It depends on his body. My 3.5 yr old male tops out our 68lbs and that's perfectly okay for him. Can you see ribs when he moves? Feel them easily by touch but not washboard like?

Hard to tell from the photos that you posted whether or not he really is underweight but he does seem to be lacking some muscle in the back legs. 

What does the vet say about his weight? Has he been tested for parasites?


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

I can definitely feel his ribs when I touch him, he obviously needs a few more lbs. Honestly the vet said nothing about his weight. Before he came to my place he looked pretty tired like he has not eaten in a while. Mind you it is extremely hot where I live, Saudi Arabia, so I assume he lost a bit of weight when he went on missing/before I took him in.
He has been tested for parasites and he is clean.
Oh he had diarrhea the first week I met him, vet gave him shots back then and he is good now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

He doesn't *look* to be too skinny based on those pictures, but it's hard to tell. A nice picture of him standing, taken from above would be helpful. Some dogs are just on the smaller side of the breed standard. It might also depend on if he was neutered and when. If they are neutered too young, it does result in them being on the smaller side. My 5 year old male is only about 65 lbs. 26" at the withers. (I adopted him, so I don't know when he was neutered or what lines he comes from, but that is likely part of the reason he's smaller) Some dogs are just smaller than others. Doesn't mean they're unhealthy or anything like that. But if you can post pictures of him standing, taken from above, that would help.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What kind of exercise is he getting? It looks like he needs more muscle mass. 

Can you take a picture from the side and from the top? That makes it easier to see the ribs and the shape of his body. He doesn't look like he needs to gain too much weight.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I am putting weight on Diesel. I started him out with 4 meals a day @ 1.5 cups of kibble + peanut butter in his kong + treats throughout the day. I am now down to 3 meals a day Morning he gets 3 cups of kibble + 1lb of something raw (deer, beef, pork, fish)

When I get home from work another 1-2lbs of something raw and fatty (mostly beef)

Around 8pm he gets another 3 cups of kibble (TOTW Grain free bison) 

He is gaining weight slowly but surely and his coat is shiny as can be!

When I first got him around May 4th all ribs visible and his hips and spine stuck out










This past Sunday:


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Let the dog eat what feels full to him. A well-fed GSD should be muscular and trim. An obese dog is undesirable.

Looks like Diesel is good for his age and weight. With the high quality food you're feeding, he won't eat as much since the food is so much more nutritious, he can get by on less.

In general, a bowlful a day should suffice! As long as bones aren't sticking out and the dog doesn't appear emaciated, you're feeding enough to maintain its weight and ideal form.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was just at the vet just over a week ago and weighed in at 67 lbs at 18 months, both the vet and I are very happy with his condition. It really depends on the individual dog, but I'm not going to stuff him full of food to simply gain those extra 8 lbs. If he gains it naturally fine if not I'm going to worry about it. I prefer him lean and mean, he's lightning quick and already rocks at agility! 

Like Jamie said, you should be able to feel but not see ribs and if the overall heath (coat, eyes, energy, etc) are good then I would continue with the 5 cups of kibble and maybe a little extra toppings. 

You can add a little canned wet to encourage the appetite or raw egg, another trick I found useful was adding a little warm water to the kibble to soften it. A few pieces of raw meat like chicken or beef won't hurt either


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

As far as the actual number goes for weight... Well the skinny picture with all ribs / hips / and backbone sticking out he was 81lbs. I dont know his weight now, hoping to stop by vets office and sneak him onto the scale. I would say at least 95-100lbs now. He is still thin, the photo doesnt show it because he was poofy from getting a bath. If I took a photo looking down his ribs are still pretty prominent from the top. I would say another 7-10 lbs is necessary on him to be true fighting weight which is going to put him well over 100lbs. 

So yes, dogs vary greatly in weight. Diesel is exceptionally large he stands 31 inches at the shoulder so his weight is going to be much more. I dont think focusing on the number is as important as the way they look and their overall muscle mass.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

He looks like he was well kept. His coat is shinny and he looks strong. Which brings the question have you continued looking for his owners? He doesnt seem abused or neglected so im sure some-one is missing their boy.


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> He looks like he was well kept. His coat is shinny and he looks strong. Which brings the question have you continued looking for his owners? He doesnt seem abused or neglected so im sure some-one is missing their boy.


Yes I have actually, i've asked neighbors put out 'Missing' posters with my number, nothing. I open the garage he one day he comes in just won't leave and he was very friendly no barking nothing. I also told a few pet stores if some is looking for their missing dog to let them call me, yet it has been a month and no one has showed up.

My theory is his owner is on vacation and the dog managed to escape somehow. He doesn't seem to be from the same area I live, cause he was pretty dirty/sticky, I think he had a long walk before he came here. 

What I find strange is wouldn't he know how to get back to his "house"?

Anyway, so I should be focusing on building muscle then? I walk him around the compound, let him run, play fetch - about it when it comes to exercise.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

This a better pic?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

He looks fine to me!


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

So just weighed him at the vet today an he is about 61 lbs. He was 66 lbs 3 weeks ago. Should I be worried? I mean he does not have a huge appetite (2 meals a day maximum) and he is EXTREMELY active and energetic. Always wants to play and go for a walk. I feed him Nutram Grain-Free. Vet says I should up his vitamin supplements to 3 tablets a day.

Maybe it is the summer heat?
However he does look healthier compared to last month.
How can I open his appetite?


----------

